# Best First Song to Play In Your New Bimmer



## abe (May 21, 2007)

I haven't quite figured out what to get yet, but BMW is pretty likely in my future. As such, I will most definitely outfit it with the best stereo possible.

With that in mind, what is the first song to play on the stereo? This will require putting all the windows down, or the top down, of course. And of course the know will be turned to '11'. :rofl: 


So? What song to play? Rock N Roll by Zep? Going Back To Cali by LL? Hello Again by Hoobastank? Sure Shot by the Beastie Boys?


I must plan out my playlist accordingly.


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

'"My Style" by the Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## KJFlood (Mar 25, 2007)

Flight of the Valkyries


----------



## easyover (May 1, 2007)

mine was "gimme shelter" by the Stones. Great intro!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Free Bird!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You`re driving a BMW, man....on your first drive, you should be listening to the song of the engine, trans, etc.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> You`re driving a BMW, man....on your first drive, you should be listening to the song of the engine, trans, etc.


+1! :thumbup:


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

piece of $hit car - adam sandler


just kidding of course


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

"I can't drive...55" sammy hagar


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

528JD said:


> "I can't drive...55" sammy hagar


Yep, had that in the ipod, in addition to:
-Beethoven's 9th (Ode to Joy)
-Bohemian Rhapsody
-Ready for the good times - Shakira
-Mr. Blue Sky - ELO
-Pump It - Black Eyed Peas

In the end, we rolled slowly out of the delivery center garage listening to Yello's Oh Yeah (think Ferris Bueller).

Erik


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

KJFlood said:


> Flight of the Valkyries


AWESOME!! ROFL!! But I'd need to get a convertible for that... 



guppyflyer said:


> Yello's Oh Yeah (think Ferris Bueller)


Another awesome entry.

Forgive me for not indicating that I would be enjoying the engine. I will definitely do that, but after having driven around for, oh, 5 years with a radio with 1 1/2 speakers (really) I'm going to enjoy the stereo for sure. 

I'll add to the list a few of my fav's, not sure if any of these will make the #1 spot tho:

Canned Heat - Jamiroquai
Rollin' (Air Raid Vehicle) - Limp Bizkit  
Complain - King's X
FOD - Green Day - I just love this song...

Great entries coming so far guys, keep it up!


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

abe said:


> I haven't quite figured out what to get yet, but BMW is pretty likely in my future. As such, I will most definitely outfit it with the best stereo possible.
> 
> With that in mind, what is the first song to play on the stereo? This will require putting all the windows down, or the top down, of course. And of course the know will be turned to '11'. :rofl:
> 
> ...


A good choice would be:

Going Mobile by The Who

some interesting, though lesser known choices would be

Top Down: by Teenage Head

"I wanna get my self a Cadillac
One that's really slick
I'll be driving through your country 
I'll be picking up all your chicks
Top Down,
In the sun
I wanna have fun
Top Down
I bought this car to improve my chances
Now everybody's looking at me
Well, now my name is Lance Romance
Come on baby take a chance. "

Or how about Somethin' Else by Eddie Cochran

"Hey lookie here
Across the street
There's a car made just for me
To own that car would be a luxury
But right now I can't afford the gas
A brand new convertible is out of my class
But that can't stop me from thinking to myself
That car's fine looking man she's something else"

Cochran's version is good, I like the version by Teenage Head. It's also been covered by everyone from The Beatles to Led Zep to Sid Vicious (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Something_Else_(song))

But, my all time, first play on the new sound system recording is The Beatles Sergeant Pepper.


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

The Doors: LA Woman


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 21, 2006)

Beethoven Symphony #9


----------



## AA757driver (Sep 20, 2004)

Boston....More than a feeling


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

The finale (preferably an extremely up-tempo version) from Rossini's William Tell Overture.

Make sure you sidestep the clutch while running the engine off the limiter as you leave the dealer lot.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

Hair of the Dog by Nazareth. MAKE SURE you play this song very loudly, and peel out of the parking lot like a Knight Rider show. Ain't no messing w/ a... bad ass song.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

The first song I played when driving off the lot was "Home" by Offer Nissim... The 7 minute extended mix.


----------



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

* Woke Up This Morning - Soprano's Soundtrack

(Yeah, I know he isn't driving a BMW in the show's intro)

* Linkin Park's Hybrid Theory and Meteora albums.


----------



## jh1328 (May 25, 2007)

"shoulder to the wheel" by saves the day


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Ramstein - Du Hast (If you want to get your adrenaline pumping and speed a little bit)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Gucci Mane - So Icy

If you want a good album and are into good smooth jazz, try either one of these or both-

Paul Taylor - Hypnotic
or
Boney James - Ride

both very good IMO.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I was joking. :eeps: 

Sadly, it seems that many of you are not...


----------



## pauliec (May 22, 2007)

Golden Earring - Radar Love


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

akhbhaat said:


> I was joking. :eeps:
> 
> Sadly, it seems that many of you are not...


Yeah, I was thinking that too...:yikes:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

akhbhaat said:


> I was joking. :eeps:
> 
> Sadly, it seems that many of you are not...


Bah, I was joking about my first suggestion in my second post.


----------



## papitosabe (Apr 24, 2007)

--You're near a bar...Van Halen..Hot for a Teacher
--Someone just flicked you off, follow them and keep honking...Pantera.. Respect..
--You're speeding thru traffic..Nina Simone...Simmerman..extended version..
--You just need to get away... Jimmy Buffet..Margaritaville
--You're in a spanish area... Calle 13..Atrevate
--You took a wrong turn..you're in the hood...nod left to right..look like you just smelled a fart...and feel the beat.this will save you... DMX..Ruff Ryders Anthem..
--You're trying to impress your 15 yr old..Dr.Dre....The Next Episode..
--Its summer, you're top is down..its cloudy..DMX..ain't no sunshine
--You just cut someone off, you're at a red light...they pulled up next to you...they're looking over...you look back..you turn it up....Dennis Leary..I'm an A$$hole..
--Someone just cut you off...You've had a bad day...Now you're tailgaiting them.....Drowning Pool...Bodies
--You're car is in neutral,you get out and dance, while rolling....E40..Ride the Whip... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNol6Z91GVg&mode=related&search=
--You feel like being goofy...windows down..pull up next to a hot chick...Geto Boys..Damn it Feels Good to be a Gangsta...
--If you're driving to Georgia in a red Z...Charlie Daniel's Band..Devil Went down to GA..
--If you got your z lowered...War.. Lowrider.. heh heh..
--If you got a stripper..Ben Benassi..I love my sex
--If you got a stripper in a vert...Show me your xxxxx Lords of Acid
--If you got the base... Beastie Boys... Paul Revere
--And If I had a vert.... AC/DC...Thunderstruck
--Just because...Red Hot Chili Peppers... Snow (hey oh)
--You're bored and time to kill...Louis Armstrong..We have all the time in the World


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

A little harder edge, but a great tune to crank on an L7 system....give it a try.

"FUEL" ---Metallica


----------



## Wil325 (Dec 19, 2004)

I think this song (lyrics) embrace our mentality is we turn that key for the first time...

A classic - and sounds amazing when played on the Bimmer's Logic7.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Don't know if you guys have ever seen this list.

Its titled "*Songs to listen to... IF YOU WANT A SPEEDING TICKET Vols. 3 - 9*"

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/16/songs-to-listen-to-if-you-want-a-speeding-ticket-vols-3-9/

Some good choices made the list...worth a look


----------



## bselman (May 22, 2007)

from the 80's flick, Ferris Beuler's day off, - OH YEAH!, OH YEAH!.......

thats the song title, not just me saying oh yeah to the movie.......


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

pauliec said:


> Golden Earring - Radar Love


OH CRAP. ANOTHER EXCELLENT CHOICE.  Never really understood the lyrics, but the song is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

Beenie Man - "Who got da keys to ma' bimmer?" 

....After which you keep screaming "ME!" out the opened window.


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

Depends on if you have Logic 7 or not....


----------



## luvzdogz (May 2, 2007)

I can't believe anyone is asking this - how about "Brand New Car" by the Rolling Stones? I haven't purchased my new 535 yet but I have my CD ready to play!

BRAND NEW CAR 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

I got a brand new car 
And I like to drive real hard 
I got a brand new car 
And I'm feeling good so far 

Take her on the highway for a little spin 
I want to see the kind of shape she's in 
And I got a brand new star 
Jack her up baby, go on, open the hood 
I want to check if her oil smells good 
Mmmm...smells like caviar 

Give her some stick 
Push her too far 
Right to the brink 

Hear the motor running 
Yeah, she's right in sink 
Tell me if she's thirsty 
Would she like a drink 
And I'm stopping at this bar 

Slinky like a panther 
You can hear her purr 
Touch her on the seat 
Go on, feel the fur 
And I got a brand new star 

Feel the juice 
Foot to the floor 
Take some abuse 

I got a brand new car 
And I drive her in the dark 
And I got a brand new car 
I think I'll stop and park 

VOODOO LOUNGE


----------



## jbmw89 (May 6, 2007)

a tribe called quest ; check that rhyme

kanye west ft. common & talib kweli ; get`em high

haha.


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

Lupe Fiasco - The Instrumental

I tend to enjoy this song alot while cruisin on the freeway.


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

_Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane_

Or channel your inner Bandit with _Eastbound and Down_ by Jerry Reed. :rofl:


----------



## Z4Speedster (May 14, 2007)

CLOCKS from Coldplay....


"Nothing else compare~" ......


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

Reefminis said:


> _Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane_


That's a good fun song. Dunno if it would qualify as a FIRST song, but definitely a great song.


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

abe said:


> That's a good fun song. Dunno if it would qualify as a FIRST song, but definitely a great song.


Yeah, I dunno either. It just happened to be on my Recently Played list on my iPod. I can say it was among the first 10 songs I listened to in the car, though.

My first song in the M6 was actually _She_, a jazzy number by Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

Rock & Roll - Led Zeppelin
Avalon - Roxy Music
Fazon - Sopwith Camel


----------



## BavarianMW (Nov 13, 2006)

any song from DJ Tiesto


----------



## Railgun (Mar 6, 2007)

Drive-Incubus
You'll Be Under My Wheels-Prodigy
Gasoline-Audioslave


----------



## BavarianMW (Nov 13, 2006)

jbmw89 said:


> a tribe called quest ; check that rhyme
> 
> kanye west ft. common & talib kweli ; get`em high
> 
> haha.


How bout atmosphere, the sound providers, the percusions, lone catalyst, due process, jurassic 5.................


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Autobahn of course. Nuff said.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

gweiden said:


> Rock & Roll - Led Zeppelin
> Avalon - Roxy Music
> Fazon - Sopwith Camel


Rock & Roll is a classic, but everytime I hear it I think I'm driving a GM, so I change the channel.


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

+1


rofl


----------



## Stebo19 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Cigar by Jeff Pitchell It fit perfectly!!!


----------



## pauliec (May 22, 2007)

I picked up my e39 last Saturday and tuned in to New York's classic rock station, Q104.3 As it happened, the first song in my bimmer was a classic, one of my favorites, and a great driving song:

Tom Petty - Runnin' Down a Dream


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*First song on the new BMW - after the engine!*

This is an easy one. I need something German, something that pays homage to the power and engineering of BMW's, something powerful enough to move me like my BMW will. When I take delivery of my ED 3series, the first music I play is going to be Mahler's Symphony No1, by the great Germanic composer - Gustav Mahler - movement IV - Stuermisch bewegt. To add an American touch, the recording used will be that of arguably the world's greatest orchestra, the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with the legendary Adolf Herseth on principal trumpet.

:thumbup:

A more direct tribute to Munich, and a close second to Mahler's 1st, would be Carl Orff's Carmina Burana, again performed by the CSO.


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

How about "I'm A Barbie Girl" instead? I think it has a nice beat.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

How about "Wild Thing"

Wild thing....
You make my heart sing...
You make everything...groovy...


----------



## Ron_jeremy (Apr 3, 2006)

Californication - RHCP.
:bigpimp:


----------



## hewitt99 (Jun 10, 2007)

ghost ride it- mistah fab


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Cake - Going the Distance.


----------



## citygirl (Mar 22, 2007)

I Feel Good -- James Brown


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

Classic! :thumbup:


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

'Where is my mind?' by the Pixies.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

that HIM song wings of a butterfly. popular song when I bought my m3

or DJ sammy (california dreaming remix)


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

kevinp said:


> Rock & Roll is a classic, but everytime I hear it I think I'm driving a GM, so I change the channel.


I have to admit when they used Rock & Roll as their theme song it made me cringe


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

I thought of this just before DJ INHALE posted his link.

We need links to these songs so we can hear their awesomeness. If you can link to a video or sound file, do it. Some of these tunes are a bit obscure (to me, anyway) so the linkage would help.


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

Its all about the classic rock fellas and ladies!


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

"it's me, snitches" on your local (c)rap station  :rofl: (chillin' in my beemah, listenin' to ethah...)
:iagree: on tiesto, etc... :thumbup:


----------



## girlracer07 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> You`re driving a BMW, man....on your first drive, you should be listening to the song of the engine, trans, etc.


wow! i didn't tried that but I agree.. gonna try it as well..:rofl:


----------



## Darbyva (Apr 7, 2007)

Easy one..."Ridin' in My Car" by NRBQ


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

Here's a couple favs. Still can't decide which should be the FIRST. But these are good songs:

Green Onions - Booker T & The MG's
Stickshifts & Safetybelts - Cake
She - Green Day (one of my absolute favs)


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

*Song*

Hey .. I'd have to say .. "Simply the Best" Tina Turner or "America" by Neil Diamond. Both of those songs have Musical scores that make you WANT to push the gas pedal down ..


----------



## lcoleman (Mar 13, 2007)

BavarianMW said:


> any song from DJ Tiesto


...or Darude. I've developed an addiction to techno while driving...as ashamed as I am to admit it.

Rammstein is good, too. The whole German thing.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

lcoleman said:


> ...or Darude. I've developed an addiction to techno while driving...as ashamed as I am to admit it.
> 
> Rammstein is good, too. The whole German thing.


Tiesto is good, but I think Armin Van Buuren is a bit better. Personal preference, of course.

But really, few can touch Chopin, Schubert or Beethoven. I'm also a bit partial to Mozart and some JS Bach. But my personal favorite (for driving)? The overture from Rossini's "La gazza ladra." How utterly appropriate for traffic. Especially when it isn't moving. And people are trying in vain to swap lanes in a futile attempt to get ahead. That song is the perfect ambient accompaniment to such frivolity.

And it's not "techno" - it's "trance." Silly Americans.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

lcoleman said:


> ...or Darude. I've developed an addiction to techno while driving...as ashamed as I am to admit it.
> 
> Rammstein is good, too. The whole German thing.


+1 XM 80 or 81

:rofl: :thumbup::angel:


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

"Four Seasons"

That's a great, er, uh, song?? :rofl:


----------



## BimmerBro (May 15, 2007)

If you are into hiphop/rap, one of my favs:
"IN THE CLUB" BY 50CENT!!(classic)

If you are into pop Maroon 5- It won't be soon before long.

Even Fergie sounds great in coming outta the sunroof of a Bimmer!

Even better if you have the Harmon Kardon upgrade!!

just my two cents...


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

high plains drifter (Beastie Boys) as you leave the lot...once you hit the highway .....block rocking beats (Chemical Brothers) then hold on


----------



## Porcupine1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rammstein!!!!


----------



## Smedhammer (Apr 2, 2007)

Neon Knights ~ Black Sabbath


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

my first song in my 740 - Not in Love by Enrique Iglesias, and wow, the sound system, wow, that's all i can say. and yes, i do enjoy enrique's music, and not, i'm not gay, lol


----------



## zen68 (Mar 31, 2007)

"La grange" by ZZ Top :thumbup:


----------



## bospdom (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto on the sopranos theme "woke up this morning"


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

James740 said:


> i'm not gay, lol


rofl. Good to know!! :thumbup:


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

bospdom said:


> Ditto on the sopranos theme "woke up this morning"


...You woke up this morning
Got yourself a gun,
Mama always said you'd be
The Chosen One.

She said: You're one in a million
You've got to burn to shine,
But you were born under a bad sign,
With a blue moon in your eyes.

You woke up this morning
All the love has gone,
Your Papa never told you
About right and wrong.

But you're looking good, baby,
I believe you're feeling fine, (shame about it),
Born under a bad sign
With a blue moon in your eyes.

You woke up this morning
The world turned upside down,
Thing's ain't been the same
Since the Blues walked into town.

But you're one in a million
You've got that shotgun shine.
Born under a bad sign,
With a blue moon in your eyes...
:thumbup: GOOD CHOICE lol


----------



## joyofspeed (Jun 29, 2007)

First song? Sound that that glorious I6 winding to redline. (Forget the break in period and let me dream! 

Second? "Bring me to Life" by Evanescence.


----------



## Lurch09 (Mar 5, 2007)

Eulogy by Tool

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd

:guitar:


----------



## KJFlood (Mar 25, 2007)

Ministry - Jesus Built my hotrod. the single cd mix version.


----------



## hunterz4 (Nov 9, 2005)

My kid says Money makes the world go round by potluck or I'm on one by the team.


----------



## funbob (May 8, 2007)

Rockstar from nickleback


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Evanescence,Open door cd,went straight in the the stacker when I picked my current ride up.


----------



## Larry Schloss (Jun 3, 2007)

How about "Wasn't Born to Follow" by The Byrds or "Life is a Highway" by Tom Cochran. Actually, my first song was "Radio Song" by REM :guitar:

335i Convertible Monaco blue/cr beige, Prem pkg, Heated seats, HD radio
ED 9 May
Drop Off 14 May
Redelivery 20 June :drive:


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

Life is a Highway :thumbup:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

:rofl:



Swift said:


> Beenie Man - "Who got da keys to ma' bimmer?"
> 
> ....After which you keep screaming "ME!" out the opened window.


----------



## Kasper (Oct 14, 2006)

abe said:


> I haven't quite figured out what to get yet, but BMW is pretty likely in my future. As such, I will most definitely outfit it with the best stereo possible.
> 
> With that in mind, what is the first song to play on the stereo? This will require putting all the windows down, or the top down, of course. And of course the know will be turned to '11'. :rofl:
> 
> ...


I can't believe this didn't come to anyone's mind.

Queen - I'm In Love With My Car

Later, Kasper


----------



## jowct (Oct 15, 2006)

Roll on down the highway--Bachman-Turner Overdrive!

Second track--Start Me Up--Stones

All of foregoing would do--as long as the top is down.


----------



## toddmack (Jun 19, 2007)

50 cent "i've got money"


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

First song I heard on my car was "Thriller" by Michael Jackson!


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

That's awesome Mike! I don't care what anyone says, old-school MJ is some awesome music.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Did ED a month ago -

As we were leaving the delivery center: Let's get it on - Marvin Gaye
Driving 155 mph on the Autobahn: 
Renegade - Styx
Mighty Wings - Cheap Trick
Give me all your lovin - ZZ Top
Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins
I feel so alive - P.O.D

Somewhere past Zurich: Fast cars and freedom - Rascal Flatts
Living in a moment - Ty Herndon

On the way to dinner (which I proposed right afterward) In Paris (Eiffel Tower) Wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton

Right after proposal (driving around Paris) Lost in thid moment - Big & Rich


Driving to drop off the car: Down to my last - Alter Bridge


Upon redelivery and the drive home (From Chicago to KC with the future brother-in-law):


Bring me to life - Evanescence
Home - Daughtry
Bat out of hell - Meatloaf
Playing with the boys - Kenny Loggins
Feels like home - Chantal Kreviazuk


First date in the new car with the fiance - wrapped around your finger - the Police
Paradise by the dashboard lights - Meatoaf


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Jay-Z - Show me what you got; Can I Live; Big Pimpin'; lucky me; the city is mine; streets is watching; some people hate; parking lot pimpin; soon you'll understand; what more can i say; encore
Teddy P - You got what I need
Louis Armstrong - What a wonderful world
Angie Martinez - If I could go; Take You home
Beanie Sigel - I can feel it in the air
Big Pun - It's So Hard
Billy Joel - the way you are; uptown girl
Biz markie - vapors
Onyx - slam
bon jovi - wanted dead or alive; have a nice day
montgomery gentry - this is my town
bruce springsteen - glory days
busta rhymes - dangerous
MJ - I'm bad
cam'ron - oh boy; hey ma; horse & carriage
cher - believe
chris brown - run it
christine aquilera - can't hold us down\
clipse - grindin'
commodores - three times a lady; brick house
con funk shun - baby i'm hooked
dem franchise boyz - oh i think they like me; ridin rims; lean wit it, rock wit it
depeche mode - enjoy the silence
fresh prince - summertime
earth, wind & fire - getaway; devotion; love's holiday
eminem - just lose it
eric b. & rakim - follow the leader, no competition
fat joe - lean back
eurythmics - sweet dreams
genesis - tonight
green day - basket case
guns n roses - welcome to the jungle
gwen stefani- sweet escape
gnarls barkley - crazy
jim jones - we fly high
keith murray - the most beautifullest thing in the world
justin timberlake - sexyback
lifehouse - you & me
lil' flip - game over
limp bizkit - rollin'
LLCool J - mama said knock u out; i'm bad; phenomenon
lupe fiasco - kick, push
mike jones - still tippin'
nelly - ride wit me; #1
biggie - juicy; big poppa; 
outkast - elevators; so fresh, so clean
ohio players - heaven must be like this
method man - bring the pain
john sebastian - welcome back kotter theme (perfect for after redelivery of ED)
mase - welcome back; feels so good
blackstreet - no diggity

Got carried away. Sorry folks:rofl:


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

can you email me those songs bimmernupe07 so I can put the play list on my ipod, drive then turn it up?


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

Rockstar, whoever said that, was my 2nd!

:thumbup:


----------



## bsbmsu (Oct 16, 2006)

*Songs In The BMW*

[I]Listen Up People![/I] Theres a new sheriff in town with the _Authorized BMW Playlist. _

*Acceptable*: The Who, The Doors, The Eagles, The Steve Miller Band, The Stones, The Moody Blues, The Stray Cats, The Pretenders, The Doobies, Van Halen, Beach Boys, John Mellencamp, ZZ Top,Tom Petty, Led Zep, Journey, Billy Joel, Fleetwood Mac, INXS, Elton John, Santana, Hall & Oates, Tears 4 Fears, Creedence & last-but not least *PINK FLOYD. *:thumbup:

*Unacceptable*: "Boy" bands, "Girl" bands, Spandau Ballet, Kasagoogoo, Culture Club, Queen, ABBA, Loverboy, B-52s, Cindi Lauper, Madonna, A Flock Of Seagulls, The Cars, Michael Jackson, Rap & Punk. :thumbdwn:

Abide by this list & no1 gets hurt! ::behead:

'97-740iL: luxurious, elegant, sophisticated, lots of switches & stuff 
'70 Chevelle: Loud, Big, (Bad/Sweet) & Awsome!


----------



## 50372 (May 24, 2006)

Interesting question.

Blur's Song 2 was on the CD i made to put in the car, but the first song i play when i first got into the car was......

"Material Girl" --- Madonna.

Oh yeah.



bsbmsu said:


> [I]Listen Up People![/I] Theres a new sheriff in town with the _Authorized BMW Playlist. _
> 
> *Acceptable*: The Who, The Doors, The Eagles, The Steve Miller Band, The Stones, The Moody Blues, The Stray Cats, The Pretenders, The Doobies, Van Halen, Beach Boys, John Mellencamp, ZZ Top,Tom Petty, Led Zep, Journey, Billy Joel, Fleetwood Mac, INXS, Elton John, Santana, Hall & Oates, Tears 4 Fears, Creedence & last-but not least *PINK FLOYD. *:thumbup:
> 
> ...




Sorry grandpa, but i have all of those bolded. I also play MUSICALS..... Lets belt out "Dont cry for me Argentina", shall we?


----------



## Steven335xi (Jan 14, 2008)

Genisis: "Turn it on again"


----------



## billygoat777 (Dec 24, 2007)

no woman, no cry live -bob marley


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

macd1995 said:


> Dave Matthews ... or.. Biggie...
> 
> Interesting...


I have a wide range of musical tastes. I won't lie and say I listen to everything but I try to listen to different types and styles of music and appreciate the artists for what they create. I think that music creates or enhances an environment and your mood. 

- J


----------



## Trazadone (Oct 23, 2005)

Orion by Metallica. Excellent instrumental
Hungarian Rhapsody #2 by Liszt
1812 Overture by Tchaikovsky


----------



## rolsonca (Aug 10, 2006)

*First Song*

"City of Angels" from the "To Live and Die in LA" soundtrack by Wang Chung. It starts out slow, but if you time it right the tempo really picks up when you hit the on-ramp to your favorite stretch of high-speed highway.

Cheers


----------



## speedscorpio (Dec 24, 2007)

i'll make love to you
boyz II men


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick follow up. Since I was able to get all my CD's transfered to my IPOD , thanks Riptopia, before delivery at the Welt I had a nice range of choices available. I chose DMB-Drive in Drive Out as my first song. However I did not play the radio/ipod until the next morning, on the way to the hotel all I wanted to do was listen to was the exhaust note and take in the surroundings. I followed it up with some Biggie Smalls, more DMB, Robbie Williams, Rick Ross, David Gray etc...

- J


----------



## golfnut802 (Feb 10, 2008)

Springsteen - Born to Run


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Jake C said:


> Quick follow up. Since I was able to get all my CD's transfered to my IPOD , thanks Riptopia, before delivery at the Welt I had a nice range of choices available. *I chose DMB-Drive in Drive Out as my first song.* However I did not play the radio/ipod until the next morning, on the way to the hotel all I wanted to do was listen to was the exhaust note and take in the surroundings. I followed it up with some Biggie Smalls, more DMB, Robbie Williams, Rick Ross, David Gray etc...
> 
> - J


Good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

If in any BMW : "Move Bitch" - Ludacris-

"Im doin' a 100 on the highway, so if u do the speed limit get the [email protected] out of my way.."

If in a vert or an M- "Money aint a thing"- Jay Z


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

SailinSand said:


> Good choice. :thumbup:


Thank you!

- J


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

For classics:
The aformentioned Blur, song 2, Craig Armstrong - Hanging, and maybe Fastball - The Way

For current:
Modest Mouse - Dashboard :rofl:


----------



## dmcbmw25 (Jan 24, 2008)

Running with the devil - Van Halen


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Since I had just written a $34,000 down payment, my first CD/song was......
Pink Floyd, Delicate Sound of Thunder, Disc 2, Track 5........

$$$$$MONEY$$$$$ :thumbup:

dj


----------



## TambourineMan (Jul 25, 2007)

As a follow up to my earlier post and because I needed to make a decision as my first BMW will be here in 2 -3 weeks, I've decided on:

Take me for a ride in your car, car 

(for those of you not into '60's folk - that's by Mary Travers f Perter, Paul, & Mary)


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Throw caution to the wind and play:

*George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone* 

And if you're more the mellow type:

*Carly Simon - Nobody Does it Better* :thumbup:


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

djfitter said:


> Since I had just written a $34,000 down payment, my first CD/song was......
> Pink Floyd, Delicate Sound of Thunder, Disc 2, Track 5........
> 
> $$$$$MONEY$$$$$ :thumbup:
> ...


ALWAYS one of my favorites. Great album by the way.


----------



## tbal69 (Feb 14, 2007)

*ACDC - Thunderstruck*


----------



## Bluesummers (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe the first song I played in the 325i was "Live With Me" by Massive Attack. I'm a huge fan of trip-hop, deep house, nu jazz and the like.

First song played in the 328 was "May The Living Be Dead In Our Wake" by Flogging Molly.

@Jake C - David Gray? Way cool. I don't know anybody else that listens to him!


----------

